# Looking for a Breeder in PA/NJ Area



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm looking for working lines, and will be competing in Schutzund.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Jim Hill. Von Wyndmoor. Very nice guy, been in the breed and competing at high levels for years. In PA

T. Floyd, same as above. In NJ. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Paul Harnage in Alexandria has a Drago Patriot pup for sale - black and tan female....

He is contact for Alexandria schutzhund club

Lee


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Jim Hill. Von Wyndmoor. Very nice guy, been in the breed and competing at high levels for years. In PA
> 
> T. Floyd, same as above. In NJ.
> 
> ...


I loooove Jim's dogs.  I will contact him!


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Paul Harnage in Alexandria has a Drago Patriot pup for sale - black and tan female....
> 
> He is contact for Alexandria schutzhund club
> 
> Lee


Will contact Paul!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

+1 for Jim Hill/von Wyndmoor, I've been really impressed with the dogs of his that I've seen. In particular the female I saw who was out of Nathan vom Fegelhof was a _nice_ dog. Intelligent, athletic, and wonderful stable temperament.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Line-breeding for the progency of Gerry vom Mörfelder Land and Abby von der Cynsco

This a litter that is due Oct 6 on Long Island....friends of mine own both sire and dam....should be very good working prospects

Lee


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

Has anyone heard of Eichenluft? I know they do have WGSL as well, but she does have a working line litter planned from a dog who I adore.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

do a google search on Eichenluft. You'll probably find info on there.

If you are willing to travel to NYS, I was up at the Empire Working Dog Club yesterday and Deb Zappia/Jody Potter have a female puppy for sale.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

KelsCooke said:


> Has anyone heard of Eichenluft? I know they do have WGSL as well, but she does have a working line litter planned from a dog who I adore.


I have an Eichenluft dog and she is a wonderful dog


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

holland said:


> I have an Eichenluft dog and she is a wonderful dog


What litter is she out of? If you could pm me, that'd be great


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> do a google search on Eichenluft. You'll probably find info on there.
> 
> If you are willing to travel to NYS, I was up at the Empire Working Dog Club yesterday and Deb Zappia/Jody Potter have a female puppy for sale.


I'm not looking for right away, I'd like to wait a few months since I'm still a newbie to schutzhund, I found two clubs that I like and am going to both to decide which one I like more right now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should still check them out. They have a litter due the end of this month that I would love to have a puppy from. It's a repeat litter and I saw a few dogs from the other litters. They were fantastic


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> do a google search on Eichenluft. You'll probably find info on there.
> 
> If you are willing to travel to NYS, I was up at the Empire Working Dog Club yesterday and Deb Zappia/Jody Potter have a female puppy for sale.



Was Trish there with Panther????? 

Hmmm - Jason Wiggens has a littermate to Lara - Largo.....interesting dog....very very very very drivy and strong...

You are really getting around!

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Was Trish there with Panther?????
> 
> Hmmm - Jason Wiggens has a littermate to Lara - Largo.....interesting dog....very very very very drivy and strong...
> 
> ...


I am! lol Learning so much and having fun!

I got to see Lara work. She was very drivey, strong and had lots of character. I think that litter I saw was from her. Saw Deb work Eros and met Nike. Love love love that combination in those pups. That's the litter that is due this month.

Trish was there with Panther and I got to see her work. She did well! Also got to meet Arrow (sp?). What a nice boy he is!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Errow - lives with other dogs, cats, has done super in Flyball....he is Basha son....Sch3, KKL1 V conformation if she could get him back under Herr Scheld again now that he is koered!!! I think he has CGC and CD maybe too....very versatile dog....Panther is smoking in flyball as well....lol lol Trish's SO is really into it and all their GSDs do it....

Lee


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

KelsCooke said:


> What litter is she out of? If you could pm me, that'd be great



She is out of Hellequin v Eichenluft and Iwo v Grangzer-I might have spelled his last name wrong-


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wolfstraum said:


> Line-breeding for the progency of Gerry vom Mörfelder Land and Abby von der Cynsco
> 
> This a litter that is due Oct 6 on Long Island....friends of mine own both sire and dam....should be very good working prospects
> 
> Lee



The results of this weekends National Championships in Germany just posted - Gerry's nearly 8 year old mother competed (for the 3?? time!) and placed in the top half - 50th place I believe...

So this is a breeding that should produce some nice dogs for the sport!

Lee


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

Forgot to mention in my original post (and don't know why I'm just thinking of it); I'm trying to stay in the $1500 area, since I am a teenager lol! My mom has agreed to pay for half of puppy but.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

that should get you a puppy from the breeding I mentioned...and it will be nearly 3 months before they are ready to go....

Lee


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> that should get you a puppy from the breeding I mentioned...and it will be nearly 3 months before they are ready to go....
> 
> Lee


I'll contact the breeder!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Jim Hill has a litter of pups now out of his competition dog Zwack. Jim and Zwack are on the World Team this year. It is a repeat breeding. 

Also - Jim Kunze - Kunzwald German shepherd is expecting a litter in mid October.

Also check with Art Shaw - Zahnburg Kennels - he has a sibling of my Finn for sale. At least he did. If he is anything like Finn you will have a lot of fun learning schutzhund with him.

Good luck.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Art might breed Freddie this October also.


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you guys! Will look into all of this


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Kels, sending you a PM


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

A great choice would be a pup out of Buck and Freddie (Art Shaws breeding). Definitely check with him to see if he is indeed breeding her.


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

Renofan2 said:


> Jim Hill has a litter of pups now out of his competition dog Zwack. Jim and Zwack are on the World Team this year. It is a repeat breeding.
> 
> Also - Jim Kunze - Kunzwald German shepherd is expecting a litter in mid October.
> 
> ...


I am always reading the posts searching for breeders in the Mid-Atlantic. My wife and I are not quite ready for another GSD, but I love learning about all the breeders. I had not heard of Kunzwald prior to your post. The dogs seem great and they are less than 20 minutes from where I live. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## South2north (Mar 27, 2013)

I got my beautiful girl North from EZ Brook in Nottingham Pa. They r really great dogs there!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Jim (kunzewald) is a small breeder and breeds when he wants a new pup to work from his lines. He usually keeps one or two to determine if they can work and then sells the rest. He doesn't have a lot of litters, but when he does they are nice working dogs.


----------

